# Eggs???



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Just wondering on what your opinion on eggs is, such as the maximum amount per day, seperating yolks from whites and eating raw/cooking them.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Eat as many as you wish, subject to the fat/calories. Yolk doesn't need to be cooked, white does.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I wouldn't eat too many, whenever I overdose on eggs, I suffer with constipation. I personally wouldnt eat more than 3-4 a day. Not sure about the science bit, just the affect too many eggs has on my bowel movement =)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

its one of your best sources of protein sources as it has all the amino's

so load up on them!

ive known people to eat about 40-50 egg whites a day!


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

40-50 a day wow!!

The most i used to have was 12 whites in the morning and 12 before bed,its a quick and easy protein meal mate,not to sure about having them raw though..


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

splinter said:


> its one of your best sources of protein sources as it has all the amino's
> 
> so load up on them!
> 
> ive known people to eat about 40-50 egg whites a day!


Whole eggs are probably the best protein source agreed.

Egg whites are not so good however!! Mediocre at best


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im same as nath... they send my tum loopy - if you can handle them then eat as many as you want!

should ALWAYS be cooked - raw eggs are an old wives tale!

if i have eggs id normally have 2 yolks and 6 whites.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

even one egg in me shakes has me sh1tting thru the eye of a needle lol.

great if you can handle them tho.

(they do taste a bit rank if ya cook em and blend them up in a shake lol)


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks for the feedback guys, i probably usually have about five and it doesn't mess up my stomach at all, i was thinking of upping this number to 12 throughout the day but dont know how many of the yolks to have (since im after bulking up, i was wondering wether i could get away with just getting rid of 6 of the yolks)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yolk has all the good stuff in it!!!! So eat a few of them! Back in the days when there wasn't whey shakes bodybuilders used to eat plenty of eggs!

if you were to say have 6 egg whites and 2 whole you would get 25-28g of protein.

so perhaps do that twice a day, you even get some unsaturated fats in there which are good for ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

on a similar site, a guy says he eats 20 eggs a day and keeps the yolks in all of them, what do you guys think of this?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

scottswald said:


> on a similar site, a guy says he eats 20 eggs a day and keeps the yolks in all of them, what do you guys think of this?


Many days i eat 12 eggs a day.

I never throw the yolk away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

thats what i was wanting to do, have 12 eggs with all the yolk but i didn't want to mention that coz i know i'll get flamed so bad by some people


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

There's no reason for flaming. You have to be retarded to believe that intake of dietary cholesterol is correlated with a poor HDL/LDL ratio.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

do eggs have any carbs at all in them?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

CalorieKing - Diet and weight loss. Calorie Counter and more.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

scott looking at your other posts

your bulking so if you wanna load up on a few yolks then go for it mate!

its a brill source of protein and has all the amino's you need matey! (like whey)


----------



## ratboy83 (Dec 4, 2007)

splinter said:


> scott looking at your other posts
> 
> your bulking so if you wanna load up on a few yolks then go for it mate!
> 
> its a brill source of protein and has all the amino's you need matey! (like whey)


egg only has 100% bioavailability rating for protein when tthere is a minimum yolk to white ratio of 1:7. remember that for the nutritonal requirements exam boi! technically speaking also, whey has a BV rating of over 100, about 103 i think. thats because when eggs were first used as the bench mark of protein quality, wehy hasn't been isolated from milk protein.

alex.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

I read somewhere that the egg whites are the source of protein and the yolks contain everything else - good and bad (depending on what your aiming for) - if your bulking then go for all of it mate, EAT EAT EAT is what they say for bulking eat all the time. Personally, im on a serious quest to get rid of my chest fat :S so im not eating any yolks, trying to reduce my fat intake to seriously low in the hope that will help.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

ratboy83 said:


> egg only has 100% bioavailability rating for protein when tthere is a minimum yolk to white ratio of 1:7. remember that for the nutritonal requirements exam boi! technically speaking also, whey has a BV rating of over 100, about 103 i think. thats because when eggs were first used as the bench mark of protein quality, wehy hasn't been isolated from milk protein.
> 
> alex.


cheeky git 

forgot to talk about comparing eggs in exam!! ARGHHHHH!!! FECK!


----------



## MuscleHacker (Jan 14, 2008)

> do eggs have any carbs at all in them?


Scottswald, yes they do. Despite the packaging, eggs do contain a small amount of carbohydrate.

For 2 eggs i.e. around 100 grams, there is about 0.5 grams.

I normally have 5 whole eggs scrambled for breakfast so that's 1.25 grams of carbs. I also make them with diluted double cream instead of milk to keep the carbs down.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Egg whites are the only 100% bio available protein scource on Earth.

Not even the most expensive,scientifically tampered whey comes close.Its just marketing hype!Chicken,beef,fish,whey all have to be broken down by enzymes in the stomach before the proteins can be absorbed.Egg whites are already an enzyme!

The only downside is that egg whites are casein protein.The slowest to make its way to your muscles.6 eggs a day.5 Whites,1 whole,ideally before bed.You'll wake feeling buff but you'll also be able to clear a room in 30 seconds with your ar*e!


----------



## ratboy83 (Dec 4, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Chicken,beef,fish,whey all have to be broken down by enzymes in the stomach before the proteins can be absorbed.Egg whites are already an enzyme!


dude. can you please explain this??? this makes absolutely no sense at the moment.

alex.  :suspicious:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

do most pro bodybuilders include a high amount of yolk in their offseason diet or not?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

scottswald said:


> do most pro bodybuilders include a high amount of yolk in their offseason diet or not?


depends on the individual

if your bulking then yes its fine

but your mainly gonna have egg whites being used.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

just looking at trey brewer's web site, part of his breakfast is 25 egg whites with just two yolks, that must contain a canny bit of protein


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

I make it...

*Food Product**SERVING**No. of**Cals**FAT**Prot**Carbs**Fibre**Sodium**SIZE**servings**(g) **(g)**(g)**(g) **(mg)**Meal 1* 545.010.293.18.1 1389.0Egg White, Chicken, raw1 large 25.0425.0 87.57.5 1375.0Egg Yolk, Chicken, raw1 large 2.0120.010.25.60.6 14.0


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

sorry guys...the cut and paste i did appears not to have worked...!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

anybody know what percentage of protein in an egg, comes from he white?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

without going and looking properly I think about half.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

check this link it will tell you all you need to know about a egg

Eggs and Nutrition: Nutritional values of the egg


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

How do you chaps have your eggs. Hard/soft boilded, poached etc? I have mine soft or hard boiled.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Pre contest I have a dozen medium egg whites every morning, they're easy on the stomach to digest, off season I'll have 10 whites and 2 yolks. Mine are cooked in a pan with no oil or anything....

Don't know if you've seen them but you can get pasteurized egg whites in what look like fruit juice cartons, which while quite pricey are brilliant as they can be drunk as they are without worry of salmonella or added to whey drink to get a longer term protein delivery. They also seem to get rid of the snotty quality raw egg whites have&#8230;.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah eggnation and myprotein do egg whites pre-made

the more you buy the cheaper it is!

im thinking about doing this myself to save myself having to crack the eggs every morning!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Fryed in butter ( yummmm ) Hers a couple of more links for Eggs and optional way of cooking. Microwave eggs.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

anyway you look at it the good old egg is just about perfect versitile and cheap to


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

......................................Cals....Fat......Prot....Carbs....Fibre...Sodium

Egg, Chicken, whole, large....75.......5.......6.3......0.6........0.......0.063

Egg,Chicken,Yolk,large.........60.......5.......2.8......0.3........0.......0.007

Egg,Chicken,White,large.......17.......0.......3.5......0.3........0.......0.055

Hope the formatting comes out ok...! numbers in grams.

Verne


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

Iv'e never included eggs in my diet...not until this morning anyway.

Im bulking so as many whole eggs as i can per day right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

looking at that info verne, i definatly think that bodybuilders trying to bulk up should eat quite a few whole eggs.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Richard said:


> Iv'e never included eggs in my diet...not until this morning anyway.
> 
> Im bulking so as many whole eggs as i can per day right?


Well id normally on have about 2 yolks per day and about 4-6 whites ontop of that.

But you could add in more yolks if you wished, your bulking so its ok why not!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Gazz said:


> Egg whites are the only 100% bio available protein scource on Earth.


what does bio available mean?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

scottswald said:


> what does bio available mean?


The ability of a substance to be absorbed and used by the body.


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

In the morning i usually cook my eggs but i was wondering if it was ok to just throw a few raw eggs into my protein shake? Does the nutritional benifits of eggs changed when cooked or are they just the same when raw?

thanks


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Youngster said:


> In the morning i usually cook my eggs but i was wondering if it was ok to just throw a few raw eggs into my protein shake? Does the nutritional benifits of eggs changed when cooked or are they just the same when raw?
> 
> thanks


We've gone through this 'til we're blue in the face.Cook 'em.But feel free to drink the odd half dozen egg whites in a shaker when the urge takes you.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Youngster said:


> In the morning i usually cook my eggs but i was wondering if it was ok to just throw a few raw eggs into my protein shake? Does the nutritional benifits of eggs changed when cooked or are they just the same when raw?
> 
> thanks


Raw Eggs = 50% Bioavailable

Cooked Eggs = 91% Bioavailable

Raw Eggs = 1 in 30,000 chance of Salmonella.

Simple.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Raw Eggs = 1 in 30,000 chance of Salmonella.


I'm up to 29,999! Think i'll poach this last one then!buk,buk,buk..bukkkeeeeee!


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

nice 1 thanks :tongue1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> Raw Eggs = 50% Bioavailable
> 
> Cooked Eggs = 91% Bioavailable


interesting, i did not know this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

just a quick question, i used to buy 15 large eggs at iceland for £1 and recently (last 2-3 months) they have gone up in price to £1.25

my question is have eggs gone up in price in general since then or just at icelands?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i think its food in general m8 some tuna is a pound a tin now .


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

does it tend to go up and down or just always up???


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

unfortunatly mostly up if you shop around you can get special offers on stuff


----------



## sketch (Jan 17, 2008)

i tend to have no morals and buy the 5 dozen boxes from costco.

think they're around 4 quid...a box lasts me a week


----------



## labrat (Apr 8, 2008)

Try Tesco's for Tuna, it's about 35 p a tin and 1 kilo of chicken breasts is £3.20............... so the wifey tells me :becky:

Asda 12 eggs for 97p and Iceland 15 eggs for £1.25.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I get my eggs from work for £7.50 for 90. I am sure they are getting ripped off having just looked at your prices. Seems like iceland/asda are best as i have been shopping around for a while. Was getting raped by Co-op for £2.60 for a dozen. Bastards - shame their shop is 10m from my front door. Rant off.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you realy have to shop around marcro have cheap chicken and eggs ,


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

has anyone got any info on the levels of choleserol in eggs?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

scottswald said:


> has anyone got any info on the levels of choleserol in eggs?


britegg.co.uk:

"It used to be thought that eating cholesterol-rich foods was directly linked to an increase in blood cholesterol levels and risk of heart disease, but it is now accepted that it is the saturated fat in our diet that adversely affects our blood cholesterol levels rather than the dietary cholesterol that we consume. This means that most of the population can eat an egg a day, in combination with a diet low in saturated fat, without adversely affecting their blood cholesterol levels".

What does that mean to people who eat 12 a day?

One large egg contains 190 - 200mg of cholesterol. A smaller egg will provide even less. One large egg contains only 5.0 grams of fat of which 1.5 grams is saturated fat.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Gazz said:


> What does that mean to people who eat 12 a day?
> 
> One large egg contains 190 - 200mg of cholesterol.


is 2400mg a lot????


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

scottswald said:


> is 2400mg a lot????


The 200mg is LDL (Bad) and HDL (Good) together of which their is more HDL apparently all of which is found in the yolk of course.If you are healthy,it's recommended that you limit your dietary cholesterol intake to less than 300 mg a day so say the boffins.If you have cardiovascular disease,diabetes or high LDL cholesterol,you should limit your dietary cholesterol intake to less than 200 mg a day!So i would say 2400mg was alot,lol.


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd like to rate My Protiens liquid egg whites, cost a little more but its so much nicer to wake up in the morning and not have to worry about cracking eggs and blending the snotty stuff up for my shake, just pour 6 or so into my protien shake and take to work, ive slowly taken over half the fridge with them!! Price is not too bad if you order 3 or 4 months worth


----------



## Debra_kirk (Aug 7, 2008)

it is also like a n egggggggggggggggggggggg.

no2max is privately owned and operated and is a successful leader in the production of private label nutritional supplements and vitamins. They offer a complete line of vitamins, herbs, sport nutrition, creams, powders, and liquid formulas. http://www.no2max.com]no2max extensive in stock product line allows customers to private label with a minimum of 60 units. no2max has the unique ability to get you dialed in and pumped up for every single workout by inducing the strongest and most advanced nitric oxide, creatine, and body-mind stimulating surge ever developed in a supplement. No other products can say that! No other products can do that!<o>  ></o>  >

<o>  > </o>  >


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

well most people dont have to worry about getting even unsaturated fatty acids as our diets tend to be plenty. There was an interesting study in the Journal of Sports Nutrition of recent saying people who ate eggs 3-4 as part of an ex and diet regime actually lost more weight! interesting. If you ate super high quanties of eggs though you may be getting too much of certain vitamins and minerals though, I am not sure...maybe zinc?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone have scrambled eggs or omlettes?

'Cos I have 4x scrambled egg on toast everyday and a large 3-4 egg omlette perhaps twice a week!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol yes m8 we probably all do  i have 8 with 1 yolk for breakfast


----------



## elov8 (Sep 15, 2008)

i have 4 egg whites and 1 yolk every morning after the gym! on toast aswell!

then same just before bed!


----------

